# Hat es sich ausgetrommelt?



## Globi (28. November 2008)

Wir lederer waren ja schon immer bekannt und heiss begehrt in Raids oder 5er Inis wegen unserem musikalischem feeling, das wir von unseren Trommeln bekommen habe.

Leider habe ich bis jetzt keine neuen Rezepte für Trommeln gesehen die ab Lvl 80 zu gebrauchen sind... Habt ihr irgendwelche Rezepte im Schnee von Northend gesehen?

mfg

Globi


----------



## nalcarya (28. November 2008)

BC hat's gegeben, WotLK hat's genommen. Hab zumindest auch noch keine neuen Trommelmuster gesehen - was aber noch nichts heißen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Globi (28. November 2008)

menno..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khyrinda (28. November 2008)

Globi schrieb:


> menno.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Trommeln sind dorthin verschwunden, wo auch die neuen Mana- und Zauberöle hin verschwunden sind. Ins Nirvana ... leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Globi (28. November 2008)

Heisst dass für alle Zauberöle usw muss ich immer noch nach BC gehen und dort Mats farmen? 

Wenn es keine neuen Rezepte für das gibt, lohnt es sich ja immer noch die "alten" Zauberöle auf die Waffen zu schmieren right?


----------



## Ektomorph (28. November 2008)

Globi schrieb:


> Heisst dass für alle Zauberöle usw muss ich immer noch nach BC gehen und dort Mats farmen?
> 
> Wenn es keine neuen Rezepte für das gibt, lohnt es sich ja immer noch die "alten" Zauberöle auf die Waffen zu schmieren right?



Hey Globi,

ich glaub nid, dass sich das no lohnt... will dr Zaubermachts-Boni eifach so extrem gstiege isch! Vo däm här stellt sich halt d'Froog, Mats farme und en Typ sueche wo der das braut oder eifach ohni....


Gruess vo Baelgun/Horde


----------



## Globi (28. November 2008)

sali ekto immer no bi dä hordis????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jo äbä gad drum würd äs sich doch no lohne das Zauberöl zfarme resp. zmache.... i denk gad zum Afang vo Naxx oder Hero inis chunts doch uf jedes bitzeli druf a... oder meinsch nid?


----------



## Ektomorph (28. November 2008)

Globi schrieb:


> sali ekto immer no bi dä hordis????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, wieder bi de Hordler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dr Acc mitem Dudu händs mer bannt - worum au immer...i hoff i krieg dä widr 

S'Problem isch eifach, dass alli Inze so furz easy sin, dass de gar nid so speziells Züüg bruuchsch - isch halt World of Casual worde. So Herusforderige wie Sunwell gits nöm.
Und Naxx hän mir Random cleart... also wirklich kei Herusforderig me  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Globi (28. November 2008)

Laut http://wow.ingame.de/kommentare.php?newsid=79561 wird es aber wieder Trommeln geben. 
hmmmm..... Mysteriös....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: i frog gschieder nid no wieso das dir dä dudu banned händ.... blibsch halt än flamer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (28. November 2008)

die öle gehen nur bis zu einem bestimmten waffenlevel. auf level 80 waffen kannste die öle nicht mehr raufmachen


----------



## MoneyGhost (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe ja noch auf einen Patch, der uns Lederern die Trommeln zurück bringt.


Und jetzt nochmal auf wow'isch:

ich hof ja noch aufn patch, damit wir wider tromeln skillen könn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luxtux (8. Dezember 2008)

warum? uns verzauberern wurden die mana/zauberöle genommen, also bekommt ihr eure trommeln auch nicht.
wir wow doch viel zu schwierig, wie lange sollen da raidvorbereitungen dauern *daschjeeehddochned*


----------



## Sanzoo (17. Dezember 2008)

Großes Plus in Inis & Raids!

Trommeln ftw!!!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (18. Dezember 2008)

Aktuell einfach die Alten Trommeln weiterbenutzen. Der RL-Frei Raider hat doch eh noch ein paar Hundert auf Lager....


----------



## grempf (18. Dezember 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1304585' date='18.12.2008, 12:00']
> Aktuell einfach die Alten Trommeln weiterbenutzen. Der RL-Frei Raider hat doch eh noch ein paar Hundert auf Lager....



nur wirken sie angeblich bei level 80 chars nicht mehr, der deutsche tooltip ist da etwas verwirrend.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Dezember 2008)

grempf schrieb:


> nur wirken sie angeblich bei level 80 chars nicht mehr, der deutsche tooltip ist da etwas verwirrend.


*Trommeln der Schlacht*
_Benötigt Lederverarbeitung (350)_
Benutzen: Erhöht die Tempowertung aller in der Nähe befindlichen
 Gruppenmitglieder um 80. Hält 30 Sek. lang an. Unwirksam bei 
Zielen *über *Stufe 80.

*dumdidum* :x


----------



## grempf (18. Dezember 2008)

grempf schrieb:


> der deutsche tooltip ist da etwas verwirrend.






Xelyna schrieb:


> *dumdidum* :x



Hier findest du den korrekten englischen Tooltip: http://www.wowhead.com/?item=29529

Drums of Battle
Requires Leatherworking (350)
Use: Increases haste rating on nearby party members by up to 80.  Lasts 30 sec.  Cannot affect targets *level 80 or higher*. (2 Min Cooldown)

selber dumdidum =P


----------



## [DM]Zottel (19. Dezember 2008)

Da verdient man Millionen und kann nicht mal vernünftige Übersetzer finden.....schon etwas peinlich......

zum Glück sind noch nicht alle meine Leder Chars auf 80, so kann ich noch die Trommeln aufbrauchen.


----------



## anynobody (24. Dezember 2008)

mit dem trommeln wird es das selbe sein wie mit den ölen ab lvl 80 aufwärts keine wirkung...

also trommel der wiederherstellung hatte auf monitor immer die heilung bzw das gegebene mana angezeigt....

was es nicht mehr tut.

bei trommel der schlacht haben alle den tiege auf dem kopf aber ich weis net om das tempo auch da is ^^...

deswegen mal austesten ob es hinhaut, die hast oder tempowertung im zauberbaum offen haben und einfach mal los trommeln


aber auf der anderen seite frage ich mich bei mmo champion is angegeben das es neue trommeln gibt....
http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?page=769 was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Pannepaul (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also die Trommeln funzen schon noch.

Habe alle Modelle und erfreue mich jedesmal dran, und das farmen für die mats ist auf 80 nen Spaziergang.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## MoneyGhost (26. Dezember 2008)

Pannepaul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also die Trommeln funzen schon noch.
> 
> ...




Also bei mir funktionieren sie definitiv nicht mehr


----------



## [DM]Zottel (29. Dezember 2008)

Hab mit nem GM gesprochen. Das Problem ist bekannt und man arbeitet dran. Angeblich soll mit dem nächsten oder übernächsten Patch der deutsche Tool Tip korrigiert werden dass dann auch drin steht, dass es auf 80 nicht mehr funzt.


----------



## youngceaser (29. Dezember 2008)

Globi schrieb:


> Heisst dass für alle Zauberöle usw muss ich immer noch nach BC gehen und dort Mats farmen?
> 
> Wenn es keine neuen Rezepte für das gibt, lohnt es sich ja immer noch die "alten" Zauberöle auf die Waffen zu schmieren right?


also bei meinem zauebröl steht dieser gegenstad ist zu hoch oder so also kann ichs ned auf meine waffen machen ka wieso


----------



## whiti (2. Januar 2009)

Zauberöle gehen auch mit level 80, Das Zauberöl schmiest du ja nicht auf deinen char sondern auf die Waffe. Somit ist das Waffenlevel abhängig. Ab Level 80-Waffe geht es nicht mehr, vorher geht es, obwohl dein char schon 80 ist.

Trommeln sind ab 80 (die alten Trommeln) nicht mehr wirksam.

Gruss
Whity


----------



## Dexis (8. Januar 2009)

egal ob trommeln oder zauberöle etc., sie sollen (vorerst) nicht mehr in wotlk zur geltung kommen. wie oben schon gesagt wurde, das deutsche tooltip ("funktioniert nicht bei spielern _über_ 80") lässt da leider noch spekulationen offen, aber die englische version ("has not effect to players lvl 80 _or_ higher") macht es deutlich.
zudem soll es ja angeblich auch einen grund haben, dass diese zusätzlichen effekte entfernt wurden. blizzard schneidet das spiel immer auf den gewöhnlichen ("casual") spieler zu und mit der herausnahme solcher raidbuffs (und damit deren regelmäßiges farmen!) sollen schlachtzüge im allgemeinen einfacher für jedermann gestaltet werden. man soll nicht dauernd auf jede menge zubehör angewiesen sein, um bestimmte bosse angehen zu können. das ist das prinzip dahinter.
ich persönlich finde das sehr schade, weil ich eben schon ein ambitionierter raidspieler bin, aber was soll man ausrichten gegen eine entscheidung, die zwei drittel von blizzards kunden das spielen erleichtert (denkt an die kohle^^), weil es nicht mehr so abhängig von vielen faktoren ist. casual eben.....


----------



## noizycat (17. Januar 2009)

Hmpf, also kann ich meine Trommeln ausmisten, da ich 80 bin? So ein sch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber wie issn das, wenn ich z.B. mit Nicht-80ern wo hingehe und dann die Trommel nutze, auf die wirkt die dann schon weiterhin oder?


----------



## Ushapti (21. Januar 2009)

Die Trommeln funzen nicht mehr, am deutlichsten wird dies ja bei den Trommeln der Wiederherstellung die bei lvl80er keinerlei effekt haben... musste dies vor einiger Zeit schmerzlich mitten im Raid feststellen als ich den heilern mit etwas hp und mana aushelfen wollte.

Die Einzigen Trommeln die wirklich noch etwas nutzen haben sind die panik trommeln, da diese nicht die Spieler betreffen, in BG's oder bei gegnern unter 80 manchmal noch nutzbar...im großen sind die aber fürn arsch wenn man jetzt nicht mit chars unter lvl 80 rumrennt. Für Städte rais z.B. noch ganz gut um den Chars unter 80 nen kleinen Boost zu geben aber das war's dann leider auch schon

Oder anders gesagt, die Armschienen verzauberungen und beinrüstungen sidn das einzige was den beruf noch lohnenswert macht. ohne den fetten AP schub hätte ich den beruf schon längst ausgemustert


----------



## eaglestar (22. Januar 2009)

Gut das es diesen Beitrag hier gibt.
Habe mich schon gefragt, warum keiner meine Trommel kaufen will.

Naja dann nutze ich sie noch 1 1/2 Level und lege den Rest in die Gilden Bank für alle nicht 80er.



Gruß
eagle


----------



## Messino (22. März 2009)

kommen in 3.1 wieder trommeln?


----------



## DiLuCa (23. März 2009)

Messino schrieb:


> kommen in 3.1 wieder trommeln?



Hast du die 3.1 Patch-Notizen gelesen?


----------



## Golfyarmani (20. April 2009)

Es ist schade, das die Trommel nicht mehr gehen. Ich fand den Sound saugeil


----------



## noizycat (26. August 2009)

Laut PTR wird es demnächst wieder Trommeln geben. Ich freu mich schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bleibt aber die Frage, ob sie dann mit anderen Buffs skalieren oder nicht. Wäre natürlich top, und wenn nicht, sind sie ne gute Buffalternative. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazØrcraft (27. August 2009)

Es werden wieder Trommeln kommen...eine Trommel kann, wenn ich mich recht errinere ein Mal der Wildniss auf den Raid zaubern. Die andere Trommel habe ich vergessen...


----------



## Aku T. (28. August 2009)

1 Trommel entspricht einem abgeschwächten Mal der Wildnis
1 Trommel entspricht einem abgeschwächten Segen der Könige

Ich denke diese Effekte werden NICHT mit den Buffs stacken, 10% alle Werte vom normalen SdK + 8% alle Werte von der Trommel - das wär einfach zu imba ) Es wird halt eine Buff-Alternative, die man gut in 5er Inis anwenden kann, aber auch mal in 10er-Raids, wenn der entsprechende Buff fehlt.


----------



## Flederfried (28. August 2009)

*Lederverarbeitung* 

Lederer erhalten mit Patch 3.2.2 zwei neue Trommeln: Trommeln der Vergessenen Könige und Trommeln der Wildnis. Erstere gewährt Eurem Schlachtzug 30 Minuten lang eine Erhöhung all Eurer Werte um acht Prozent. Letztere hingegen erhöht eine Stunde lang die Rüstung um 750, alle Attribute um 37 Punkte und alle Widerstände um 54 Zähler.

http://wow.buffed.de/features/5313/berufe-und-gegenstaende


----------



## MihAmb (29. August 2009)

Flederfried schrieb:


> *Lederverarbeitung*
> 
> Lederer erhalten mit Patch 3.2.2 zwei neue Trommeln: Trommeln der Vergessenen Könige und Trommeln der Wildnis. Erstere gewährt Eurem Schlachtzug 30 Minuten lang eine Erhöhung all Eurer Werte um acht Prozent. Letztere hingegen erhöht eine Stunde lang die Rüstung um 750, alle Attribute um 37 Punkte und alle Widerstände um 54 Zähler.
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/features/5313/berufe-und-gegenstaende



stacken diese effekte denn auch mit sdk bzw gdw? wenn nicht, isses besonders in 25er raids eigentlich sinnlos, da diese buffs dort immer vorhanden sind.

Edit: sry, nicht gesehn, dass der punkt schon angesprochen wurde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. September 2009)

Diese Buffs werden sehr wahrscheinlich mit SDK/MDW stacken, sonst wären sie gleich stark.


----------



## (vaire) (5. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Diese Buffs werden sehr wahrscheinlich mit SDK/MDW stacken, sonst wären sie gleich stark.



Nö Arosk tun sie leider nicht. Meine SDK-Trommel wurde vom Pala SDK überschrieben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gleiches müsste dann auch für MDW gelten.

Gruß

Vaire


----------



## plattenschurke (7. Oktober 2009)

hiho, drumer sind wieder sehr sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo ich erhalte immer noch erstaunte blicke und beifall wenn ich mit meinem dk im raid ohne pala sdk buffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber viel besser finde ich dass atm die mats für die trommel ( hab keine farmberufe) bei uns ca 30g kosten und die trommel um 110g weggehen wie die warmen semmeln, wobei für 25h skd/mdw buffs finde ich 100g oder so auch ok, ist ja mehr wert als fischmähler welche auch in der preisklasse sind.
tjo da hat sich für vermutlich kurze zeit eine goldgrube aufgetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: an alle lederer vom server taerar, bei uns sind die trommel leider seelengebunden und ihr könnt diese nicht ins ah stellen, also versucht es erst gar ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi Dassler (7. Oktober 2009)

plattenschurke schrieb:


> hiho, drumer sind wieder sehr sexy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo bekomme ich denn die neuen Rezepte?

Danke euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plattenschurke (7. Oktober 2009)

....beim lehrer!


----------

